# does the lowrance elite 4x have a flasher mode?



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

looking for some one that owns the lowrance elite 4x and wondering if it has flasher mode or split screen flasher mode? reason i ask is bass pro has them on sale for 119.99 + s&H and tax. to my door it come out to 143.04 which is one heck of deal if i find out they got flasher mode i will own one... not saying i need it just wondering just encase i would like it?


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yep..... Page 14 of the manual.

http://www.lowrance.com/Root/Lowrance-Documents/US/MARK-ELITE_SONAR-ONLY_OM_EN_988-10157-001_w.pdf


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

ya i looked at the manual but was not sure going to order soon now that i know. by the way thank you.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Once you get used to the graph, you won't even use the flasher.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

bobberbill said:


> Once you get used to the graph, you won't even use the flasher.


Got that right........


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

bobberbill said:


> Once you get used to the graph, you won't even use the flasher.



totally right there x3 from the op lol's


----------



## dpmcgarr (Oct 27, 2013)

I was looking at purchasing one also. Do you need to buy anything else to use it on the ice. Obviously a battery, but will it need a different transducer or anything?

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Turn on the scope in settings. It's like watching a flasher" real time". With the sonar taking up almost all the screen.

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

dpmcgarr said:


> I was looking at purchasing one also. Do you need to buy anything else to use it on the ice. Obviously a battery, but will it need a different transducer or anything?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


My best buddy just picked one up - and he's using the reg. skimmer just fine, I used to too - back in the day.
Just have to make sure the seam is level with the water for a good echo.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

dpmcgarr said:


> I was looking at purchasing one also. Do you need to buy anything else to use it on the ice. Obviously a battery, but will it need a different transducer or anything?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


just a box for it to sit on and a something to keep it level down the hole i will be making mine tonight.




sfw1960 said:


> My best buddy just picked one up - and he's using the reg. skimmer just fine, I used to too - back in the day.
> Just have to make sure the seam is level with the water for a good echo.


bingo!


----------



## mcaram (Jan 6, 2011)

swaprat said:


> looking for some one that owns the lowrance elite 4x and wondering if it has flasher mode or split screen flasher mode? reason i ask is bass pro has them on sale for 119.99 + s&H and tax. to my door it come out to 143.04 which is one heck of deal if i find out they got flasher mode i will own one... not saying i need it just wondering just encase i would like it?


Try the promo code: FREEFEB 
Should give you free shipping.


----------



## fireman3174 (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes. It does have a flasher mode. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

